# Drifting in France



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

Olli "Hesse James" and myself went from Germany to France for some Drift Action. See how much fun we had https://vimeo.com/41725042









By markusm3 at 2012-05-05









By markusm3 at 2012-05-05









By markusm3 at 2012-05-05









By markusm3 at 2012-05-05


----------

